# cheap fuel nr eurotunnel exit ?



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

hi everyone
does anyone know where the best place to fill up with fuel is near to the french side of the eurotunnel .hope someone can help.
regards T.C.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

To some extent It depends on whether you are going north or south.

This thread might help. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite3269-auchan.html
We prefer the Auchan on the N42 off the A16 at J31


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Gillian said.

_We prefer the Auchan on the N42 off the A16 at J31_

There is also a motorhome service point alongside the filling station at this Auchen, don't know about the others.

Cheers Sid


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

PIANOSONIC said:


> hi everyone
> does anyone know where the best place to fill up with fuel is near to the french side of the eurotunnel .hope someone can help.
> regards T.C.


In our experience, although limited, supermarkets are cheaper than anywhere else in France. Motorways appear to more expensive and independants more still.


----------

